# Black Light Ghillie Suit Scare: Tutorial



## Terra

What happens when you combine the illusions of scrim fabric with a ghillie suit? A sure-fire scare - that's what. This tutorial will show you how to make a fluorescent costume and matching columns to help you hide in plain sight at your haunt.











Please watch the video to get an overall sense of how the build will be and to see some live scares:







*Items Needed: *_(for costume and two 8' tall columns)_
Black costume robe with hood
About 25 yards of white crushed tulle: http://www.joann.com/bridal-inspirations-crushed-tulle/zprd_10723658a/
2 small hula hoops _(non-fluorescent)_
Small zip ties
Strong string
32' black creepy cloth
2 or more hooks (_for mounting)_
Fluorescent white makeup
Black makeup
Skeleton gloves _(painted fluorescent)_ - optional

*Tools Needed:*
Scissors
Sewing needle or sewing machine
Black thread










*Make Costume* _(picture 1):_ Place the bolt of fabric on the floor and wrap the fabric over you so it hits the floor behind you. Grab a small handful of fabric at the back base of your neck and cut a small hole so your head can pop through. DO not make this hole too big. This fabric stretches a lot and the hole could be too big. Settle the fabric down and then cut the fabric at the floor level. Be sure not to make the fabric in front of you too long or you'll be tripping over it all night. 

Do the same procedure for another layer of fabric. 

*Trim Edges* _(picture 2):_ Place the fabric on a table and cut off the side edges of the tulle so that line is less visible. See how I have the fabric hanging on the hanger. Don't do that. Cut the lines off before you sew it all together - much easier...














*Sew Costume:* Sew on the tulle to the black robe at the collar and a couple of quick tacks at the sleeves. If you have a sewing machine - easier task. Also tack the sides of the costume together. Get some more tulle and cut a quick veil for your head. You can either sew that onto the hood or use bobby pins to hold onto your hair.

*Face and Hands:* Paint a skeleton face using black and white fluorescent makeup. For an extra touch, purchase fluorescent skeleton gloves or regular skeleton gloves and use the same fluorescent makeup to make the bones fluorescent.

_For you eyeglass wearers:_ I didn't expect this but under black light and the skele face - my glasses disappeared. I'm wearing glasses in the picture above - can't tell, huh?













*Drill Hoop Holes* _(picture 1):_ Mark evenly spaced dots on the hula hoop and drill the sides through to the other side using a 1/8" drill bit. Make about 24 holes.

*Tie Hanging String* (_picture 2): _Tie a hanging string to the center of one hole and tie it to the other side. Do the same for the other 1/4 mark. In the center where the strings meet - tie a third hanging string. This is what you will use to hang the column from the ceiling. Place more zip ties through the holes you drilled so the tails are sticking up in the air. These will become prongs to hold the draping tulle in place. 

*Hang Hoop:* Hang the hula hoop from the ceiling at the height of where it will be in your haunt. Hopefully it will be evenly balanced but it probably won't so you may have to secondly secure it to the panel that will be behind it in the haunt. 













*Hang Tulle:* Place the bolt of tulle on the floor and take the end of the fabric and pull up to the top of the hanging hula hoop. Drape the fabric around the zip tie prongs on the hula hoop but leave an entrance gap for you at the back of the panel. 

Cut the tulle at the floor level. Next, cut even strip openings all around the column. Don't do this for the dummy column. Not cutting it will help make the column seem more solid.

Do a second layer of tulle following the same procedure. Be sure to alternate the cuts so they don't overlap with the first layer. You don't need a second layer of tulle for the dummy column. 

_Note:_ See the bright pink hula hoop? Well, unknown to me - that baby fluoresces. So, had to cover it up with duct tape. Do yourself a favor and try to find a non-fluorescing hoop or paint over it before you do all this work.











*Hang Creepy Cloth* _(picture 1):_ Do the same procedure as the second layer of tulle with creepy cloth doing two layers of creepy cloth. Do the same for the dummy column.

*Hang more Tulle* _(picture 2):_ Do two more layers of tulle_ (including dummy column). _Use some more zip ties and thread through the fabric and around the hoop to make the fabric secure. Now you are done making the columns. Pictured is how the columns looked at the haunt.





View attachment 477361

_Boo!_​


----------



## 13ghosts

I just love this! It's so simple gauze and a black light, who would have thought it would turn out so awesome!?


----------



## booswife02

This is so cool! I am fairly new to do it yourself haunting and this is right up my alley! i can do this! thanks


----------



## Die N Rott

This looks awesome! I love how simple it is.


----------

